# Gute Strecken im Landkreis Landshut



## YP-Superflow-29 (4. September 2013)

Kennt jemand schöne Strecken zwischen Landshut und Regensburg.
Sollten nicht so lang sein. So Tagestouren.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (5. September 2013)

schau doch mal da rein, wenn nicht schon geschehen... 

http://www.gpsies.com/#10_48.79239019646406_12.174911499023438_mapQuest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YP-Superflow-29 (5. September 2013)

Danke


----------

